# Rumor: Knicks May Offer Iverson Contract Today



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Iverson could receive a contract offer from the Knicks as early as Friday, assuming they don't have a change of heart and shift their point-guard focus to Allen Iverson. Mike D'Antoni is said to favor Sessions, a restricted free agent who enjoyed a breakout season for Milwaukee last year. However, Iverson could be a cheaper alternative because the perennial All-Star is willing to accept a one-year contract that would cost the Knicks their $5.85 million mid-level exception.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...7-31_knicks_options_are_sessions_iverson.html

Hughes, Harrington, and AI all on one team? I feel for the rest of the guys, they will never see the ball again.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not possible, Sessions is already on board to join the Knicks.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^Not a done deal yet, until the Bucks announce they aren't matching, until then everything else is up in the air.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The 2nd Lackadaisical Knick offseason in a row have the Big N.Y. Sports Media Writers reporting any little rumor they can find or make-up to print an article for the million Knick-fans and NBA fans.* 
:whiteflag:

The New York Media's Writers want Marbury & Isiah back b/c the two have provided front page news. LOL 
:wtf: 

Donnie Walsh did not make any move last offseason when coach Dantoni was coaching the Olympic Team, and it seems this offseason is the same. 
:deadplace: :fishing:


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

FA-Iverson's long wait to sign this offseason could be dangerous to alot of the building contender teams this offseason when Iverson signs onto one of these contenders late in the offseason for $2.5M per.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

why not...it will get you a few more wins and can get you other players in the future. He isn't taking you anywhere thought. I'd resign Marbury as his backup as well.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I just don't like Iverson's game. If we bring him in, we might as well have kept Marbury who I still believe runs the PG better than AI.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Sure, Kman*

"FA-Iverson's long wait to sign this offseason could be dangerous to alot of the building contender teams this offseason when Iverson signs onto one of these contenders late in the offseason for $2.5M per."



You mean like your Marbury prediction last year? At least you're consistent.


----------

